# Azureus setup



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey guys, I am new to this forum and spend most my time over on dartfrogz. thought I would introduce myself here and show off our Azureus tank. Name is Brandon and I have been in the hobby for a little over a year. Picked up our first set of darts on Easter last year so this is a good day for us today! we ended up with a trio of juvies and got 2 males and a female out of the bunch. I currently am sitting on about 15 tadpoles from these guys with this being their first year breeding, only took 3 clutches to pull good eggs. Here is their home and a shot of our female. Pictures are not the best but its what I could do with an outdated phone! lol


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

WOW!!!! that looks great!! where'd you get the stump?


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

thought I would also throw this out there, they moved about 3 times since purchase. from this 36x18x24 exo to a 180 gallon setup and than back to this. It was reconstructed about 4 times due to either not liking the setup after a few months or experimenting with clay failures. lol. Also, this tank they are in now is way over grown, An updated picture is definately needed, that shot was done about 2 weeks after finished and planted. Since than the entire background is covered with ficus and have added a pothos that just dominates anything in its path. This log was what we got first and built this tank around it.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

goof901 said:


> WOW!!!! that looks great!! where'd you get the stump?


Thanks! We got the stump from thedriftwoodstore.com Rod is a great guy and dug around his warehouse for 3 hours and emailed me countless pictures of wood until we found this beauty. Than after all that he still gave me a great deal on the piece. and than tossed in an extra piece for the hell of it. Great guy!


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I love the tank. Youve done a great job on it. I also like your nismo name!! Go nissan!!


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Love the setup!

Mark

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## GDesmarais (Apr 3, 2012)

Really awesome set up! Grew in brilliantly.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I need to get some updated pictures. And possibly in the process of starting the XXL exo-terra they have on the market. Would be for some pums most likely. Trying to figure out if I want to shell out the money for that setup or not lol


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Very nice setup!!! Unfortunatly you dont see tanks that amazing for frogs as common as azureus, more for pumillio or thumbs or groups of frogs! It looks great


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey B.... Welxome to DB....


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

davidadelp said:


> Very nice setup!!! Unfortunatly you dont see tanks that amazing for frogs as common as azureus, more for pumillio or thumbs or groups of frogs! It looks great



I see it this way, I only get the privilege of having a couple tanks. So I want to make them as stunning as possible. currently have 3 tanks and downsizing to 2 in a week with the sale of a couple frogs. But after that I think I will be buying and constructing the 100 gallon 36x18x36 exo terra since I get a great deal on it from our pet store in town.


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

very nice looking tank!


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Incredible tank man!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Really nice setup!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

So, this was my first and only tank using tree fern panels, Anybody have a lot of experience using epiweb/ecoweb? I would like to do another build using fern panels, but its expensive and ecoweb might be a more long term route to go with as well, Any input from anyone?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i've heard it's pretty good. the only issue is it should be completely covered by moss or something like that because there have been cases of frogs getting their feet stuck in the ecoweb and some have died.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Yea, sure, your tank is awesome but what kind of car do you drive? You can't post with a name like that and get away without posting some car pics!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Shinosuke said:


> Yea, sure, your tank is awesome but what kind of car do you drive? You can't post with a name like that and get away without posting some car pics!


LOL Okay okay. I had a 95 240sx. With a built rb25det. Was pushing about 400hp to the wheels. I sold the car back in September last year. Now I am building a 67 mustang fastback, eleanor clone to be exact. BUT I am also currently looking at a 98 240sx Kouki to do an SR20 swap with, also looking a a 94 supra and 93 RX7. Frogs and cars, my only passions in this life. My girlfriend hates the cars but loves the frogs. 50/50 is better than nothing right?


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Into the 240's are we? I am really trying to get an rx7 to swap an SR20 into


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nismo95 said:


> Into the 240's are we? I am really trying to get an rx7 to swap an SR20 into


That should be a fun swap  
I have a Z06 and LOVE MY CAR 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ibytencode (Mar 25, 2012)

I had a 240 coupe.. 1991 with sr20 swap in it. Replaced the ffactory Turbo with hybrid. T3 exhuast with t4 air. Been so long I can't remember the name of the Turbo. However, did have some amazing times in that car. All rusted and ringed up. No interior. Just raw power with 380 to the ground. Loved it.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I was never much of a car person till I got my 04 350z and now I'm hooked on nissans. I might be biased but I like the cleaner lines on 350z compared to the 370z - there's just too much going on with the lights and whatnot on the 370z.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I love the old s13 coupes. and fancy smancy with the 350z. hahaha. But i am right there with you, 350z is way cleaner than the 370. they never looked good to me.


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nismo95 said:


> I love the old s13 coupes. and fancy smancy with the 350z. hahaha. But i am right there with you, 350z is way cleaner than the 370. they never looked good to me.


I like the 370 better. The headlights are what make the car to me. Plus the whole retro thing is played out already

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree, headlights/tails are what make it for me as well, but those 370z light killed it for me. But to each their own, right?


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nismo95 said:


> I agree, headlights/tails are what make it for me as well, but those 370z light killed it for me. But to each their own, right?


Yup. If we all felt the same the world would be super boring

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bryandarts (May 16, 2011)

that is one incredible terrarium!!!!!!!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

bryandarts said:


> that is one incredible terrarium!!!!!!!


Arn't you the kid with the awesome frog room we see all over youtube?? If so, I am jealous!


----------



## Larguello (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful vivarium, nice azures as well


----------



## MX83Drifter (Feb 13, 2012)

nice setup bud, any more pictures?


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I will snap some updated ones tomorrow if I remember. But I just trimmed the tank a ton the other day so its kinda bare again. Still great though lol


----------

